# Bulk Powders---The Protein Works----Myprotein



## collin111 (May 21, 2013)

Who would you go for based on the following ONLY...

Product quality

Customer services

product effectiveness

Just want to clarify I think all the companies mentioned are brilliant in there own way I am not associate with any of the companies mentioned above..The reason for this poll is to see what the current trend is and how companies can adapt based on customer feedback..The reason for me wanting to know this information is because I am simply curious..Thats it!


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

No poll option!

I've used my protein and thought it wasn't any good covering your points asked. It may have we'll changed now, but once bitten.

TPW not tried it but works out more expensive than..bulkpowders

So for me covering the points you asked its them. Quality after 2 years of using hem can't be faulted, customer service spot on. And I'm at my leanest to date, other than my training that obviously adds a lot of the result the products are very effective.

The only thing that would sway me to TPW would be the different flavours, however comparing them there is slightly, only slightly more sugar. But I'd have to try samples before hand.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Product quality - MP, TPW, BP

Customer services - TPW, BP

product effectiveness - MP, TPW, BP


----------



## collin111 (May 21, 2013)

JSTEVO said:


> No poll option!
> 
> I've used my protein and thought it wasn't any good covering your points asked. It may have we'll changed now, but once bitten.
> 
> ...


Thanks sorry it was meant to be a poll but i balls it up!!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I use bulk powders for all my orders apart from liquid chalk and never had a problem with them. I used to order from my protein but too many times I paid for next day delivery and wouldn't even be despatched until after it was ment to be at my house, joke of a company. Would use TPW if they were cheaper.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Myprotien is my choice, ordered about 10 times and only had one problem were I wasn't in to collect order and they sent my a load of free stuff coz I waited awhile, normally fast delivery


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Last order of protein I got from TPW, can't complain, arrived when promised, tastes good, got 5kg's on an offer so can't complain about price either.

Ordered from MP a couple of times and never had any problems.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i like bulk powders give you delivery time via text and their choc cookie blend is the nicest protein imo

used the protein works and cant fault in any whey, will use for concentrate whey


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I only use TPW and BulkPowders, depending how much I wanna spend, TPW imo is just a treat as it's the dearest of the bunch.

BP is my staple cupboard filler


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

BP has yet to let me down (although the new website breaks my browser at work)


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

Cant go wrong with BP, customer service is excellent. Ordered a 5kg bag of whey, after using it a couple times the seal broke, emailed BP and they sent a new bag straight away, quality.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

Bulk powders and always have, ordered my last whey at 6pm, and it was delivered by 11am next morning, and you recieve delivery details by txt...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulk Powders for me.


----------



## kbuc (May 31, 2013)

I recently bought 5kg of protein powder from PURESOURCENUTRITION, It was absolutely terrible to consume, the smell, the taste and worst of all you couldn't mix the stuff with milk or water, It just foams up after shaking then settles at the bottom, It is like drinking sand.. it's very gritty. I recommend anyone to avoid there product. I bought it from there ebay shop because it was cheap, now I know why. I also asked for a refund but they would give me one. I've gone back to MYPROTEIN, bit more expensive but much higher quality.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

collin111 said:


> Who would you go for based on the following ONLY...
> 
> Product quality
> 
> ...


if you want good customer services stay away from myprotein, more chance or buying something of del boy and it lasting longer than a week


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

damn! 15 posts....this guy got banned quick


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

pro-10.com


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Bulkpowders are awesome.

Theyre part of cheapuksupplements who are pretty large in the UK.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to order from MyProtein but their customer service was absolutely awful so I stopped buying from them in protest.

I then turned to Bulk Powders who were not much better. I bought two bags of 5kg whey, one had tiny lumps in it (posted in here) and the other smelled and tasted like there was a problem during manufacturing- it smelled like it was off. I emailed them and they essentially palmed me off. Although MyProtein had awful customer service, when there were black lumps in their waxy maize starch they arranged a pick up and replacement free of charge.

I haven't used The Protein Works so cannot compare them.


----------

